# Pre L212 Audio Level



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

It appears that the audio level on any recordings made before L212 are reduced a significant amount from "live". It appears recordings made with L212 maintain the appropriate sound level, I am still testing... Not a big deal but interesting....


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

tw-
I did not observe this when I checked two recordings stored on my drive.

Dec 5th NFL game from FOX and DD5.1 channel had normal sound levels Recorded under L188
Dec 13 I recall or thereabouts but it was the Charlie Chats December recording recorded under L211 also had normal sound levels


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tweaver999 said:


> It appears that the audio level on any recordings made before L212 are reduced a significant amount from "live". It appears recordings made with L212 maintain the appropriate sound level, I am still testing... Not a big deal but interesting....


I have to agree with you. I have noticed improvement in the audio level. However, with both recorded and live, some of the programs that are now in Dolby 5.1 have very low volume voice (front speaker) as compared to the remaining speakers which have sound that are way too loud.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

boylehome said:


> I have to agree with you. I have noticed improvement in the audio level. However, with both recorded and live, some of the programs that are now in Dolby 5.1 have very low volume voice (front speaker) as compared to the remaining speakers which have sound that are way too loud.


Is that what happened? I have noticed that some new programs in the last few days seem to have low level on center; I am surprised that the 921 could effect the 5.1 data in any way, I would have thought that it was sent without modification from the transport stream. If this is really something that the 921 effects, then I think we should call this a BUG.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

pculley said:


> Is that what happened? I have noticed that some new programs in the last few days seem to have low level on center; I am surprised that the 921 could effect the 5.1 data in any way, I would have thought that it was sent without modification from the transport stream. If this is really something that the 921 effects, then I think we should call this a BUG.


I'm not sure if I would call it a bug yet. Dolby 5.1 may be sent and received properly but there may be something with my receiver that is causing a phase problem.

Just in, I found the problem. My Sammy was in the Dolby Virtual mode. I turned it off and everyting seems better.


----------

